# What All do I need for a mini donkey or donkey as a pet?



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi I'm wanting to buy a mini or regular donkey as a pet will a barbed wire fence keep it in and what kind of horse feed does it need and are they good with goats any extra Info would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not much, really. Somewhere dry when it rains, shady when it's hot, and warm when it's cold. Plenty of room to graze. Clean water every day. Defined areas.

They can be a toss up as far as other animals. My donkey was 10, and he about killed some lambs I tried to add. They tend to protect their "territory" and attack what doesn't "belong." Get them to think the goats belong, and you're solid.


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

What kind of feed and what type of hay do they need as I DON'T have a pasture and to let you know I'm not a fan of sweet feed so if I could go with a regular horse grain I'm willing to pay up to 25.00 per bag and it must be sold at tractor supply


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

You ever been around one that starts hee hawing? If not, you might want to invest in a pair of ear plugs!


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

I've decided I'm going with 2 mini jacks


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

countrylivingtx said:


> I've decided I'm going with 2 mini jacks


Do you mean johns?

I wouldn't want jacks.

No grain............... they will get fat. Poor hay is what I often feed my donkeys.... good hay they again get too fat.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, they definitely need a buddy. I agree they'll probably do just fine on no grain, just a good quality hay would be good.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

No feed. Donkey digestion is designed to take advantage of poorer quality feeds. Big round bales of cheap hay is sufficient.


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

mrs whodunit said:


> Do you mean johns?
> 
> I wouldn't want jacks.
> 
> No grain............... they will get fat. Poor hay is what I often feed my donkeys.... good hay they again get too fat.


What are johns?


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok I'm wondering if they can have horse electrolytes it gets REALLY hot here also wondering if they can have even a little bit of feed because the man I'm buying from he is feeding them like a handful of feed every 1or 2 days. Do they need any horse vitamins and can they have horse cookies like nicker makers and dobbins delight


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Also when you say low quality hay what kind I give my goats Timothy and alfalfa chopped Mix and add purina hydration hay in the winter can they have either one of those


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

countrylivingtx said:


> What are johns?


A john is a castrated male donkey, a jack is intact.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

countrylivingtx said:


> Also when you say low quality hay what kind I give my goats Timothy and alfalfa chopped Mix and add purina hydration hay in the winter can they have either one of those


Donkey are dessert canaries... they do well in heat. Because of living in deserts they live very well off of not much. Thus feeding them good quality hay will make them too fat.

Trying to get a donkey to loose the horrid fat roll is very hard and they most likely never will. 

Timothy is fine. Alfalfa is way to 'hot'

I try top get hay thats over ripe or just not good quality grass to start with.


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

mrs whodunit said:


> A john is a castrated male donkey, a jack is intact.


The ones I'm getting are castrated so yea I thought they were call geldings


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Grassy hay is what they need. Very easy keepers. Training them to drive a cart would be very useful. It would be fun for you and give them much needed exercise.

Go to your personal settings and put in your location. It will appear in the upper right corner of all your posts.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

countrylivingtx said:


> The ones I'm getting are castrated so yea I thought they were call geldings


Some people do refer to them as geldings


----------



## alsarve (Feb 20, 2013)

Occasional treats are fine. Maybe stick to carrots and apple's instead of grain based treats. And I m sure when people say low quality hay, they basically mean low calorie grass-type hay. And I personally love to hear my donkey bray lol. He let's you know what he is thinking. Lol have fun!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I trained mine to a whistle; much better than chasing them all over. Whistle nearby and let them hear the grain in the bucket. Do this twice, then switch to carrot pieces. When they realize how yummy carrots are, you can train them to come to your hand signal (if they are close enough). You hold out the carrot in your open hand so they can see it. Close hand, open hand, close, open&#8230; until he gets to hand. Hold other arm out like stop sign. Count to two, give carrot.

After that, you can ask for more and more. Halt, treat. Halt, put on halter while giving treat. Halt, put on halter, treat. Halt, put on halter, lead through gate and stop, give treat.

Do not ever give treats just to be nice. Ultimately, you want to be able to hitch up or saddle up the donkey without being pestered for a treat. Treat comes after the saddle or cart. Brushing is also a treat, as is massage.


----------



## WildIdeas (Dec 28, 2012)

While we are talking donkeys, can a mini donkey be put to work too? Also, I know about caring for horses and have experience, but none with donkeys. What are the shaggy donkey coats called? I see smooth coats and shaggy coats. Hopefully it's okay to ask other donkey questions here. I found the information valuable already! Also, what is the process of gelding a donkey, at what age are they gelded and is it expensive?


----------



## WildIdeas (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess it was a pretty dumb question. I better get to google


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have raised and trained mules for over 20 years. I have had many Mammoth saddle donkeys during that time. Some of the best there is, from Bill Garrett out in Oklahoma. I will tell you without question, unless I had hundreds of acres and it was only a perimeter fence I would never, as in EVER. consider barb wire for any type of equine. I have seen what is does to one that gets scared or startled and runs into it. I would not consider a donkey or any equine, unless I could afford to put web wire fence up, not barb wire!!! This is even more critical on a limited acreage, as in under 20 acres, where they are more confined by the fence. If you are considering miniatures, I would also figure out what kind of protection I was going to use to guard them from out side dogs and predators. A few dogs will maul and kill a miniature just as easily as they would a goat or sheep. Similar to having a pit bull and a chiawawa and thinking both can defend themselves equally, just because they are both dogs, it just does not work that way.


----------



## RV & IDF (Feb 23, 2012)

Gelding is castrating, usually only performed by a vet, costs $200- $300, but done right. Needs tetanus and antibiotics. It makes them more docile, as intact "Jack" Donkeys can get very aggressive and bossy. For a pet, you want something that is relaxed and happy, not something that will never be happy unless he has a harem of females to boss around, protect and breed regularly.


----------

